
Chaos Engineering: the history, principles, and practice - austingunter
https://www.gremlin.com/community/tutorials/chaos-engineering-the-history-principles-and-practice/
======
westurner
awesome-chaos-engineering lists a bunch of chaos engineering resources and
tools such as Gremlin: [https://github.com/dastergon/awesome-chaos-
engineering](https://github.com/dastergon/awesome-chaos-engineering)

